# Tappan Lake Crappie 2/20/17



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Late post but we hit Tappan Lake using our kayaks last Monday and was greeted by heavy fog. Great day to fish and found some hungry crappie. I caught over 15 crappie and kept 8 over 10" and largest was close to 11". 10-12fow near some structure.
We found the school on the north end of the lake across from the Tappan Lake Park Bay.
I used rapala jig tipped with minnow head and they loved it.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

That's the way to go in early spring when big boats can't launch....congrats!!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Monday was undoubtedly the heaviest fog I have seen on Tappan.
I was able to launch my 17-1/2 footer ok, but after launching it was total guess work for the first hour until the fog started to lift.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

That happened one night at Piedmont...it was so thick we had zero visibility. It's scarier at night, believe me....lol.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Awesome set up you got there keepinitreel!!


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

That fog rivaled some thick fog I navigated at Erie a few times. Erie is trickier due to the area and it can be visible one minute and thick fog set in in minutes.
The SE region has some beautiful lakes. I'll be fishing them more this spring and summer. We have property in the Stillwater area and the pond will need some new blood.


----------

